# Norwegian cruise ship runs aground



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Norway Daily - 

_The ship, carrying 294 passengers and a crew of 76, had nearly completed the cruise, and was on its way back to Argentina when it grounded at low speed. 
Minor damage to the outer hull has been registered, but there are no signs of any emissions from the ship, NRK reports. 

"Nordkapp" belongs to the famous Norwegian coastal steamers Hurtigruten, and is on Antarctic cruises i the winter season. It will be accompanied back to the port of Ushuaia by its sister ship "Nordnorge", which was only a few hours away. 

The passengers will be transferred from "Nordkapp" to "Nordnorge" sometime Wednesday, NRK reports. _

Rushie


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

And she's scheduled for a cruise from the Pool of London to southern/western Norway, departing April 13th.

See : http://www.discover-cruises.co.uk/CruiseNewsDetail.aspx?cruisenewsid=321

Cheers

Andy


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Hms Endurance rescues passengers from stricken cruise ship

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/6320549.stm


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Update...*

From the BBC - 

_A Hampshire-based Royal Navy vessel has taken 58 crew members to safety from a stricken cruise liner in the Antarctic. 
The ice patrol vessel HMS Endurance was scrambled to help with the evacuation of the Norwegian ship MS Nordkapp. 

The cruiser was damaged as it passed through Neptune's Bellows at Deception Island off the Antarctic peninsula. 

The Portsmouth-based Endurance took the crew to King George Island while the passengers were transferred to the liner's sister ship, MS Nordnorge. 

Damage assessed 

No-one was believed to have been injured in the accident. 

The Navy spokesman said: "One of HMS Endurance's Lynx helicopters was sent ahead to establish the level of assistance required, and once the British ship arrived her seaboat was sent to rendezvous with the cruise ship. 

"Events such as the damage sustained by MS Nordkapp highlight the importance of HMS Endurance's surveying role within the Antarctic." 

He added that Nordkapp, which made its own way to Maxwell Bay, would remain at anchor until a full assessment of its damage was carried out and Endurance would resume its normal programme in the region. 

Endurance carries out a number of roles in the Antarctic, including supporting four of the eight British Antarctic Survey (BAS) core scientific projects and carrying out hydrographic surveying. _

This seems a bit worse than initially reported. 298 passengers also taken off.

Rushie


----------



## R736476 (Jul 2, 2005)

Any further information on what has happened to Nordkapp? 
The travel section of last Saturday's Daily Telegraph stated she had a 90ft gash along her hull and was leaking fuel oil.


----------



## eric54 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am interested in latest news on 'Nordkapp' I am due to sail on her in May.
Hope she is repaired in time!


----------

